

Show HN: A new approach in troubleshooting distributed systems - packetbeats

Hi HN,<p>We&#x27;d love your feedback on our MVP, designed to help Operations and DevOps monitor and troubleshoot large distributed systems in general, and web applications in particular.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;packetbeat.com<p>It works by sniffing protocols like HTTP and MySQL (for now, more to come) and showing the transactions in a web interface.<p>You can also use it to create metrics on pretty much anything by using our filtering language.<p>We are especially interested in:<p>* What do you think about the copyright and the way we present the benefits. Is it clear enough what the product does?<p>* What do you think about the website design (us being primarily backend people).<p>* What do you think about the idea?<p>Many thanks!
======
packetbeats
Clickable link: [http://packetbeat.com/](http://packetbeat.com/)

